# Tandemstange für großes Kinder-MTB



## Baitman (10. Juli 2018)

Wir möchten mit unserer Tochter (6 Jahre) auch weitere Ausflüge mit dem Rad machen.

Länger als ne Stunde hält sie jedoch nicht aus, und das ködern mit Eis sollte auch nicht übertrieben werden. ;-)

Sie ist für ihr Alter schon sehr groß, das Cube Kid 200 ist ihr eigentlich schon zu klein. Wir würden dann auf ein 24er gehen.

Die Tandemstangen die ich gefunden waren alle für kleinere Räder bis 20".

Ist euch da eine Möglichkeit bekannt?


----------



## hasp (10. Juli 2018)

Mein Großer ist auch 6 und steigt Anfang nächstes Jahr auf ein 24er um. Ich habe also ein ähnliches Problem. 
Glücklicherweise fahren wir unsere Touren in den BErgen und er ist ganz heiss aufs runterfahren (hier sind wir schon 1200HM Touren gefahren) ... heisst ich muss nur dafür sorgen dass er "rauf kommt" .... Bis jetzt (20Zoll) mache ich das mit einem FollowMe ab nächstem Jahr (24Zoll) werden wir auf einen abgeschnittenen Schlauch, eine Expresse und etwas Reepschnur als Schleppvorrischtung setzen. Das funktioniert aber lorgischerweise nur BERGAUF ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeriderMuc (10. Juli 2018)

Das Thema kommt mir auch bekannt vor. Die Einzig sinnvolle Variante ist wohl das Follow me, was aber leider nur bis 20 Zoll geht. Das nutzen wir auch gerne. Ob man das mit handwerklichen Geschick nicht auch auf 24 Zoll erweitern kann?

Bergauf werde ich mich wohl auch mit Zugseil für das 24 Zoll von meinem Sohnemann anfreunden. Hab es aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## timor1975 (10. Juli 2018)

Wie sieht dann das Abschleppseil aus? Bilder? 

P.S. Ich denke, dass sich alle Abschleppvorrichrungen ab >20" erledigt haben.


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Juli 2018)

Ich verweise mal auf die Fotos von User @Surtre 












So wirds bei uns auch werden.


----------



## JackM (11. Juli 2018)

Alternativ gibt es auch noch das "Towwhee" (https://towwhee.com). Die Handhabung finde ich da besser als mit Schlauch. Allerdings nicht gerade günstig und nur schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Baitman (12. Juli 2018)

JackM schrieb:


> Alternativ gibt es auch noch das "Towwhee" (https://towwhee.com). Die Handhabung finde ich da besser als mit Schlauch. Allerdings nicht gerade günstig und nur schwer zu bekommen.



Danke für den Tip. Das wäre zumindest mal was um meine Tochter mit auf den Berg zu nehmen...

Nutzt du das selbst? Kann mir vorstellen das die Befestigung am Sattel  einer verstellbaren Stütze Probleme machen kann: https://towwhee.com/new-page/


----------



## JackM (12. Juli 2018)

Ja, ich habe das seit kurzem und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Bedenken mit der Sattelstütze hatte ich auch, daher habe ich mir auch gleich den Hüftgurt mitbestellt. Da spürt man dann auch ziemlich gut was das Kind am anderen Ende so treibt.


----------



## FreeriderMuc (12. Juli 2018)

Danke für den Tipp! Hab ich mir soeben auch bestellt.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Juli 2018)

Das Bungee-Seil ist natürlich etwas teurer als die Lösung wie sie @Surtre verwendet. Was ich mich allerdings frage, ist: Wenn die Halterung beidseitig am Lenker hängt, kann der/die Kleine dann noch vernünftig fahren? Da kommt mir in meiner Ahnungslosigkeit die Befestigung am Steuerrohr sinnvoller vor. Oder?


----------



## Surtre (12. Juli 2018)

Habe bislang nichts Nachteiliges bemerkt. Ohne die Elastizitaet waere es evtl. kritischer. Dass der Lenker an zwei Stellen gepackt wird, war keine urspruengliche Absicht, es hat sich durch den Yo-Gurt ergeben.

Die eigene Spurwahl inkl. Ueberholen (sehr demuetigend) funktioniert, bislang hat sich nichts im HR verfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

